# Condominium Definition



## tcl01architect (Jan 20, 2015)

What is the 2012 ICC definition of Condominium?  The only reference in the Code I've found is in the index which reads "CONDOMINIUM (see APARTMENT HOUSES)"  Using that and Webster's definition I've tried reasoning with a Code official that a condominium is an "apartment house" which has implications in terms of accessibility requirements.  Anybody have a solid answer?


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jan 20, 2015)

A condominium isn't a building type.  It's a form of ownership where the buyer owns his own unit and the condominium association owns the rest.

Condominiums are usually constructed as apartments (R-2) or townhouses (IRC).


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 20, 2015)

2012 International Zoning Code

CONDOMINIUM. A single-dwelling unit in a multiunit dwelling or structure, that is separately owned and may be combined with an undivided interest in the common areas and facilities of the property.

2012 IBC

201.4 Terms not defined.

Where terms are not defined through the methods authorized by this section, such terms shall have ordinarily accepted meanings such as the context implies.

[h=1]Condominium[/h]






James KimmonsReal Estate Business Expert


​





Definition: A condominium is one of a group of housing units where each homeowner owns their individual unit space, and all the dwelling share ownership of areas of common use.

The individual units normally share walls, but that isn't a requirement. The main difference in condos and regular single homes is that there is no individual ownership of a plot of land. All the land in the condominium project is owned in common by all the homeowners.

Usually, the exterior maintenace is paid for out of homeowner dues collected and managed under strict rules. The exterior walls and roof are insured by the condominium association, while all interior walls and items are insured by the homeowner.


----------



## steveray (Jan 20, 2015)

Like Paul said....R2 or IRC typically.....Vastly different on accessibilty...And Welcome to the forum!


----------



## fatboy (Jan 20, 2015)

Agree with above, nice job MT going to the Zoning Code........although we don't have that adopted, but a nice back-up.


----------



## skipharper (Jan 20, 2015)

That was good thinking MT-trying to get my head screwed back on after yet another 4 day weekend!!


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 21, 2015)

Regardless of title, the design would have to meet the Fair Housing Act...... Condo's don't exist in the building code or in the ADA as far as I can remember.... and we didn't adopt the IZC


----------



## RLGA (Jan 21, 2015)

Look at the description of a Group R-2: "...two or more dwelling units where the occupants are primarily permanent in nature..."

Condos consist of two or more dwelling units and the occupants are permanent in nature; thus, by that description, they are Group R-2 under the IBC (even though the list below does not include condominiums).


----------



## JBI (Jan 21, 2015)

Condo's in the IBC would most properly be classified as R-2 (Permanent). That the list in the Code does not specifically include 'Condominium' is irrelevant, the lists are not 'all inclusive'.

From the 2012 IBC:  Section 302.1 General ... Where a structure is proposed for a purpose that is not specifically provided for in this code, such structure shall be classified in the group that the occupancy most nearly resembles, according to the fire safety and relative hazard involved.

A condominium is typically in a building containing ore than 2 dwelling units and s typically for permanent (as opposed to transient) occupancy.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 21, 2015)

We have had quite a few duplexes that where "condo-ed" later. Now that financing for a condo is harder they are trying to get them to comply as a town-home as defined under our zoning code


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 22, 2015)

we have a ton of condo here in our sunny south resort, however, I doubt that many of them are permanent in nature as weekly rentals peak in the spring/summer provides a large influx of OHIO and MICHIGAN car tags....


----------

